# What I would look like at 457.



## vermillion (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it's cute how my head stays the same size.
Thanks Chub Lover....
your a power ranger 

View attachment new_fatness.JPG


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

This is a freakin cool morph!! You look gorgeous at both sizes of course..


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 28, 2008)

What Bexy said - you're gorgeous at any size, like sex incarnate. Seriously.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 28, 2008)

Right, so, either way you are hot, but damn, that is reaaallly hot and actually quite well done. Thank you for sharing. I dig muchly. 

and wait, your head IS the same size. Vermikelligrl?! 

and 457 .. that is pretty exact right there!


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

very cool...looks very good..Treasure Bombshell:eat1:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 28, 2008)

I love spot the difference!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 28, 2008)

holy crap, that is a very well done morph! kudos.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 28, 2008)

Definitely a nice morph - ready to try that size out for real?


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> holy crap, that is a very well done morph! kudos.



It looks TOTALLY REAL!!! You look fine at either weight,
but probably move a little better at 300 or so.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, that IS a good morph. Looks totally believeable. Whoever did this has photomaniping talent!

And as for you... you're hot either way... :wubu:


----------



## chublover350 (Aug 29, 2008)

haha THANK YOU ALL...i tend to think i have dialed in the still of the morph


----------



## kronoman (Aug 29, 2008)

looking great at any size!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow! That is SO well done and so so hawt girla. You look great.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow! That is SO well done and so so hawt girla. You look great.



Yes she does look very abundant and glorious in the pic.


----------



## Miklosanin (Aug 29, 2008)

Agreeing with that crowd, that's one incredible morph! Of course it takes one incredible girl to start with


----------



## idonno (Aug 29, 2008)

Please get to that size

you look like a balloon


----------



## vermillion (Aug 30, 2008)

idonno said:


> Please get to that size
> 
> you look like a balloon




lol...you look like a balloon


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 30, 2008)

holy shit. there's no way thats a morph. those are real pixxx and u r just claiming they are morphs to impress us.

but dayum


----------



## eyesforyou (Aug 31, 2008)

ah you are gorgeous either way!!!!!!!!!!!
incredibly good morph, very very well done.


----------



## inertiatic_sks (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, you look amazing, morphed or not.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 1, 2008)

Mr Spencer, you and your morphtastic arty stuff! hehe cool pic Vermillion  im sure all the guys are drooling! hehe


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a mighty fine morph but you're still a knockout at any size.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Imp (Sep 2, 2008)

Personally I think the representation is terrible.

At the very least, at 457 you would appear much more wrinkly.


----------



## jersteff6 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is one great morph of an even greater model:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## sfldaddy (Sep 11, 2008)

vermillion said:


> I think it's cute how my head stays the same size.
> Thanks Chub Lover....
> your a power ranger



Can I "cum" visit you? You are HOTT!


----------

